# hoping to clean bulk....



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

After much thought i'm gona try to bulk up a little without too much excess fat gain. I'm around 12st and going to be eating 2800cal for my workout days, slightly less on non training days.

My diet for the next few months

Breakfast

60g oats

500ml milk

50g blueberies

20g walnuts

30g whey

lunch

120g tuna

4 whole wheat bread slices

50g avacado

salad

dinner

150 chicken

200g cooked brown basmati

10ml evoo

Pre workout

shake 30 min before training

banana

post shake

30g whey

40g dextrose

10g creatine

post workout meal (1 hour after training)

150g chicken/beef/fish

200g sweet potato

broccli

night snack

4 eggs

4 whites

500ml milk

10ml omega 3

Total 3500 cal, 330g protein, 290g carbs, 98g fat.

What you reckon guys, been a while since i last did this without an aas lol.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks a great starting point, possibly I would reduce carbs a tiny amount in place of another tblsp of flaxseed oil or that omega 3 before bed being more like 10-15g etc

Good food choices.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the adice mate.

I've upped the cals to 3500 now.

Edited.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I've upped the cals because i have a very active 8-9 hour daily job (bricklayer) and feel i need the extra cals to gain. Hoping to stick to this diet for 2-3 month then cut bodyfat down again.

I must be 15% now since my holiday:crying:


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good, although 330g of protein at 12st is a bit OTT.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Vibora said:


> Looks good, although 330g of protein at 12st is a bit OTT.


I know mate but i don't want to add more carbs really. I suspose i could ditch the shake before my workout?

Any suggestions


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> I know mate but i don't want to add more carbs really. I suspose i could ditch the shake before my workout?
> 
> Any suggestions


Couple of tablsp of flaxseed oill during the day will take care of the calories and avoiding carbs.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

So you think i should lower protein and replace the cals with fat?

I didn't think it would make much diffrence as long as cals were the same.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> So you think i should lower protein and replace the cals with fat?
> 
> I didn't think it would make much diffrence as long as cals were the same.


No - if you need to increase calories aboive where you are at - you can reach saturation point with protein where given it is possibly the most costly macro you do only need so much and imo carbs require limiting to keep gains lean.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

To be honest mate, that diet is the best (in terms of variety, whole foods, and foods I like) I've seen on here in a while. Nice looking breakfast. Protein is ludicrous, but fine (most people go mad in this area). Post w/o shake is holy unnecessary (especially on a bulk) but sounds as if it helps you get in those calories, so fair cop.

I am on a weight gaining phase at the moment, and like to cycle my CHO on w/o days. So high CHO, moderate fat on training, and low/moderate CHO and high fat on off days, with 2x 24 hour fast on 2 off days. This keeps me looking 'dry'. And the high CHO days keeps me looking full.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the imput guys. I know protein is high but i want to cals the same but don't want to raise carb or fat really.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> No - if you need to increase calories aboive where you are at - you can reach saturation point with protein where given it is possibly the most costly macro you do only need so much and imo carbs require limiting to keep gains lean.


How much do you recommend me lower the carbs by?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I might take the whey from my post and just keep the 40g dextrose with 10g creatine.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

That 2x24 hour fast is crazy mate. How do you cope with that?

I' a brickie and couldn't fast as i would have no energy for work at all lol.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> That 2x24 hour fast is crazy mate. How do you cope with that?
> 
> I' a brickie and couldn't fast as i would have no energy for work at all lol.


Yeah, I would not be doing it if I was a brickie lol. But I enjoy it. And it means I don't have to be as careful when I put food in my mouth. I count Kcals roughly, but not strictly. And I gain fat easy. But I roughly follow Leangains style eating, so fast 16 hour a day anyway, and eat during an 8 hour period.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds good mate but coud never try that tbh.

Goodluck with it tho!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

If i wanted to increase cals further what should i increase. Fats/carbs? Where would you put the extra cals in each meal???

I don't think i'm going to be in much of a surplus with my active 8 hour job.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^With your job i'd say carbs mate, your bulking after all.

Divide them up and spread them through your meals at work.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

K mate. I've never eat so many clean carbs before lol. Is there anychance of eating too many in one sitting tho?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> K mate. I've never eat so many clean carbs before lol. Is there anychance of eating too many in one sitting tho?


No but there is a chance of eating too much when the days up. You just have to experiment and find out how many cals you need to gain muscle but limit fat gain mate.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Will stay around 300g of carbs then and have cals around 3500 for now. Will have to see how i go on in another weeks time or so.

Cheers mate


----------

